# I am new to this forum and planted aquariums. Red clay mixed with dirt.



## travisman1994 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am new to this forum and am getting ready to start my first planted tank. I bought miracle gro organic choice potting mix today. I also bought Activa Plus modeling clay. It says it is natural clay and its a red colored soft clay. I was wondering if it is alright to use mixed with the dirt. I have seen people roll it into balls and put it in the dirt. Apparently it gives the plants more iron so I don't have to dose any iron. Also should I just put the soil right out of the bag into the tank put the clay in it and cap the dirt with gravel? Or do I have to do something to prepare the dirt.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 
You should be able to use that clay I believe but haven't myself.
I added powdered clay in the second link building that tank doing a layered substrate.
Setting up the tanks is all in the first couple pages.
You mentioned capping with gravel. Round 'pea' or 'river' gravel isn't the best option.
Being round it doesn't create much of a barrier and many have had problems with the soil leaking through the cap material using gravel.
Hope the threads help answer some questions for you and again, welcome to the forum.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86457
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=131940


----------

